# Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?



## rotrunna (26. März 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

bin gerade vom Mefo fieber erfasst worden und tune meine Ausrüstung. Habe bei ersten Versuchen erfolgreich mit 2,5 Meter FC Vorfach gefischt (Knoten zur Fireline). Ein anderer Angler sagte er schalte nur einen Meter vor und verbindet ihn mit einem Wirbel. Ein anderer (Angelhändler) meinte 2 Rutenlängen wären gut (=> 5-6 Meter). Will der nur sein FC loswerden oder ist da auch ein Fünkchen Wahrheit dran?

Wäre coll wenn jeder mal seine Vorfachlänge und dessen Verbindung zur Hauptschnur posten könnte.


----------



## kraft 67 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

Ein Meter reicht aus ! ich hasse es , wenn ein Knoten durch die Ringe muß (außer der zur Backinline - den darf gerne mal ne Trutte Richtung Dänemark....) , stell Dir mal die belastung auf Dauer und den Druck vor , selbst wenn Du nur 10Gramm - köder den halben Tag lang beschleunigst . Und Vorsicht bei Knoten FC-F......line Crystal ! Hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit , zu anderen Varianten kann ich nix sagen . Mit PowerPro bisher alles in Butter . Aber mit Deiner roten Schnur wirds schon :m


----------



## riecken (26. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

Zum verbinden nehme ich einen ganz kleinen ring z.b. vom karpfen angeln..und je nach ruten länge 1m biss 2m reicht  !


----------



## rotrunna (26. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

Mein knoten hat den ganzen tag gehalten! einfach doppelter blutknoten, mit 15 wicklungen (fireline), und 7 wicklungen 30er fluo. (wie mono-mono bei tapertips) Aber mir ging das geflutsche durch die Ringe ziehlich auf die nerven, obwohl ich die enden ziehmlich lang gelassen hatte. und so richtig vertrauenswürdig ist das nicht.  Der windwiederstand des knotens  kostet bestimmt auch ein paar meter. 
Der tip mit den ring ist super! dann halt nur 1-2 meter vorfach, das sich easy werfen lässt. und man merkt den (Karpfen)-Ring am spitzenring und kurbelt nicht durch.

Alos wollte der händler sein fluo loswerden. oder gibt es situation bei denen eine solch hohe unauffälligkeit zählt?

MFG


----------



## riecken (26. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

Also FC ist ja so oder so nicht ganz unsichtbar. aber ich denke das bei schon leicht trüben wasser das die Geflochtene schon bei 2 metern nicht mehr zusehen ist da sie ja auch sehr dünn ist...


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

"verbesster albright knoten" wo ist das Problem? Mit dem Ring schrottest dir auf dauer den Spitzenrig.

Also ich mach beim Spinfischen immer ca. 3 Meter drauf. Nach einer Weile sinds nur noch zwei Meter (abschneiden beim neuen Wirbel ran usw..)

Aso: ich mach das wegen dem Abrieb


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Mein knoten hat den ganzen tag gehalten! einfach doppelter blutknoten, mit 15 wicklungen (fireline), und 7 wicklungen 30er fluo. (wie mono-mono bei tapertips) Aber mir ging das geflutsche durch die Ringe ziehlich auf die nerven, obwohl ich die enden ziehmlich lang gelassen hatte. und so richtig vertrauenswürdig ist das nicht.  Der windwiederstand des knotens  kostet bestimmt auch ein paar meter.
> Der tip mit den ring ist super! dann halt nur 1-2 meter vorfach, das sich easy werfen lässt. und man merkt den (Karpfen)-Ring am spitzenring und kurbelt nicht durch.
> 
> Alos wollte der händler sein fluo loswerden. oder gibt es situation bei denen eine solch hohe unauffälligkeit zählt?
> ...



Wie Kretzer schon sagte schrottest du dir damit evtl. den Spitzenring. Die Lösung: Zieh einen Posenstopper auf die Hauptschnur. Auch eine gute Sache wenn man nachts mit der Spinnrute unterwegs ist.
Gruss ROY


----------



## riecken (26. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

http://www.angeljoe.de/angelzubehoe...ce=Google_Base&utm_medium=Produktsuchmaschine
Mit so einem ring hatte ich noch nie was am rutten ring..


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*



riecken schrieb:


> http://www.angeljoe.de/angelzubehoe...ce=Google_Base&utm_medium=Produktsuchmaschine
> Mit so einem ring hatte ich noch nie was am rutten ring..


 

Was ist ein rutten ring? |kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## riecken (26. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

Spitzenring meinte ich :X


----------



## dido_43 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

1 - 1,2 m.

Der Albrightknoten sollte / muss nach jedem Angeleinsatz erneuert werden. Durch den Knick im FC flutscht der auch nicht wirklich durch den Spitzenring.

Ich empfehle den FG-Knoten, der ist perfekt.

Ist etwas aufwendiger zu knoten, aber mit dem richtigen Werkzeug z. Bsp. von Shout Japan etc. einfach zu machen.

Zur Anschauung Bild anbei.

MFG


----------



## Living Dead (29. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

Kannst du den nochmal genauer erklären? Ich finde im Netz leider keine Anleitung zu "FG Knoten".

PS: Guter Ruten-Geschmack #6


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Kannst du den nochmal genauer erklären? Ich finde im Netz leider keine Anleitung zu "FG Knoten".
> 
> PS: Guter Ruten-Geschmack #6


http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

da kannst bei FG-Knot draufklicken


----------



## dido_43 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Kannst du den nochmal genauer erklären? Ich finde im Netz leider keine Anleitung zu "FG Knoten".
> 
> PS: Guter Ruten-Geschmack #6
> 
> _Danke, sind auch Superteile. Macht Spass mit den Castasias zu fischen._




Ohne Hilfsmittel absolute Fummelei.

Dafür gibt´s ja kleine Helferlein:

Meiner Einer: http://ezknotter.gear-lab.com/

Der funzt auch:
http://www.studio-oceanmark.com/products/knoter/tokucho/ok55.html

MFG  #h


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Kannst du den nochmal genauer erklären? Ich finde im Netz leider keine Anleitung zu "FG Knoten".
> 
> PS: Guter Ruten-Geschmack #6



also keine Ahnung was du genau vor hast.

Aber mir reicht der "verbesserte Albright" knoten völlig aus, um eine 4kg Geflochtene an die 20er FC zu knoten.

Hab da weder Probleme des Durchrutschens, noch dass ich es bei jeder Session neu knoten muss. Da ich immer wieder das Vorfach einkürze wird es so nach jedem 20mal neu gemacht.

mfg Kretzer

Auf so ein gefummel wie in dem Video würde ich mich nicht einlassen, außer es geht nicht anders.


----------



## dido_43 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> also keine Ahnung was du genau vor hast.
> 
> Aber mir reicht der "verbesserte Albright" knoten völlig aus, um eine 4kg Geflochtene an die 20er FC zu knoten.
> 
> ...




Hallo Kretzer,

Deine 4 kg Geflochtene mit 20-iger FC sollte für Wobbler, Spinner und kleine Blinkerchen auf Barsch und Bachforellen reichen, aber hier geht es um Meerforellen (und Dorsche) mit Ködern von ca. 15 - 30 Gramm.

Diese werden permanent gen Horizont gefeuert, was den Knoten und das Vorfach extrem belasten.

Der Albright und diverse andere Knoten lösen sich dann irgendwann in ihre Bestandteile auf. Und ich hab kein Bock, dass meine teuren Köder dann irgendwann ohne Schur zum Anfüttern in den Teich fliegen.

Deshalb regelmäßig neues Vorfach bei Albright oder besser gleich den FG-Knoten, denn der hat sich bei unseren jap. Angelfreunden zig-1000-fach bewährt.

An der leichten Rute mit Ködern bis ca. 18 g hab ich z. Bsp. 0,33 FC und an der stärkeren Rute mit Ködern zw. 28 und 30 g 0,37 FC von Linesystem Japan dran. Die Trutten störts nicht. Und ich kann beruhigt durchziehen, wenn es denn sein muss.

MFG #h


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Hallo Kretzer,
> 
> Deine 4 kg Geflochtene mit 20-iger FC sollte für Wobbler, Spinner und kleine Blinkerchen auf Barsch und Bachforellen reichen, aber hier geht es um Meerforellen (und Dorsche) mit Ködern von ca. 15 - 30 Gramm.
> 
> ...



aso, ich wusste nicht dass es um Meerfos geht..

Aber ich knall beim Barschangeln auch andauernd 20g (Blei am Seitenarm) raus, 3,1m lange Forellenrute (aber halt wohl etwas weicher als das was ihr benutzt) und da geht das gut...

Aber bei gelegenheti werd ich den FG-Knoten mal testen.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## aliencook (30. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

Versuch mal den Slim Beauty Knoten !
Der hat mich bisher noch nie enttäuscht und rutscht auch 1a durch die Ringe. 
Ist halt extra zur Verbindung von Mono zu Multifiler Schnur.

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*



aliencook schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Slim Beauty Knoten !
> Der hat mich bisher noch nie enttäuscht und rutscht auch 1a durch die Ringe.
> Ist halt extra zur Verbindung von Mono zu Multifiler Schnur.
> 
> ...



Sieht auch gut aus!

Hast da nicht das Problem, dass das "scharfkantige" Ende der Mono auf dauer das Geflecht aufreibt, da das Ende der Mono in Richtung der geflochtenen zeigt?


----------



## GuidoOo (30. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

Also ich persönlich benutze den hier:
http://www.netknots.com/html/double_uni_knot.html

Einfach, Schnell, wenig gefummel, noch nie im Stich gelassen, egal auf welche Fischart es ging.


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (30. März 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

Der Uni,(doppelt) ist genau der Richtige!
Man muss einen Knoten auch am Wasser ohne viel Schnick- Schnack binden können. Notfalls mit nassen, kalten Fingern!
Tüdelllüt kann man to Hus moken!

Dog...


----------



## rotrunna (2. April 2011)

*AW: Flurocarbon-Vorfach: Wie lang?*

genau die richtige tendenz!
einfach zu knoten, mit nassen fingern und stabil! hab es jetz mit wirbel probiert! einfach kagge! nen schoener haltbarer knoten ist erwuenscht. hab es jetzt mit wirbel probiert und nen schoener viking hering ist floeten gegangen weil ich vefrgessen hatte das der wirbel hinterm rutenring hing.... also knoten, da ich auch laengeres FC als die rutenlaenge fischen will. danke fuer eure posts! weiter so...


----------

